# RCA cable to play video ipod to tv?



## mszaw (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello,

I wanted to watch my ipod videos on my tv so I bought one of those 3.5mm cables where the one black end goes into the video ipod and the three prongs (red, white and yellow) go into the back of the tv or the vcr. So I set it up and the sound works fine. But for some reason the video either doesn't show up at all, OR it is a black screen with just some static lines moving around (but absolutely no image). So I did a little research and I found this website (this is page 2) which explains that the colours may have to go into different jacks. So I tried that, BUT, before I can test to see if the video now works, I have a new problem... 

So I plug in the jacks, I select TV out, I change the setting to "ask". Then I select the video from my ipod which I'd like to play on the tv. As I set up, it asks if I want to "enable tv out", and I click "yes". All good so far, right?

However, then I get a screen that says "TV OUT ENABLED, Please Connect Video Accessory" and it has a picture of the white apple input-output dock connector that is included with the ipod.. you know, that flat wide connector cord that you plug the ipod to your computer when charging. So, now I'm confused... why is it showing that? I should be able to use the headphone jack to translate the video out, as per the directions on the website above, so why does my ipod nano now asking me to connect a video accessory?


----------



## fozy (Jul 18, 2006)

On some models of iPod there is NTSC and PAL video out settings. NTSC is for North America, while PAL is used in the UK. You may want to check that setting on your iPod.


----------



## mszaw (Feb 15, 2008)

yes, I did try both, although I am in North America and the videos are North American mp4, so NTSC should work. The problem is that it is asking for me to connect a cable that I shouldn't have to connect... the reason I purchased this RCA cable in the first place!


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

I believe that this is the cable that they are referring to and if I remember correctly, some iPods/iPhone/iTouch devices require this to get video out.

Hope this helps,


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

I got beat to the punch line, similar as above.

What model iPod do you have?

The headphone jack to RCA Video/Audio cable will only work with some models. I might be wrong but for the cable you have it will only work with the 4th Gen iPod Colour, and the 5th Gen iPod Video. If you have one of these iPods then I am not sure what the issue is, but otherwise the cable is the issue as it is the wrong cable.

The cable that you might require is Apple's AV Composite Cable, which is a plugs into the dock port on the ipod and goes to the RCA, and USB ends. 

Apple AV Composite Cable


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I know this ranks up there as a dumb question, but have you set the tv to AUX In?

Margaret


----------



## mszaw (Feb 15, 2008)

the tv does not have an aux setting. I have tried it on two different tv's and two different vcr's (including aux on vcr). Also, there is no way in hell I am paying $59.00 for some cord. Sorry, that's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard. I had to pay $15 for this and that was bad enough. I have a third generation ipod video nano. You know, the squarish one. Does anyone know any other cheap go-arounds for this?


----------



## mszaw (Feb 15, 2008)

One more question that I wonder if it might be a factor. You know how in itunes you can right-click and convert a video to "apple tv" or something like that? (I only did that once but it seemed to make the video play on my ipod when it wouldn't before). Well, do I have to do that, or is that unrelated to playing on the tv?


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

mszaw said:


> the tv does not have an aux setting. I have tried it on two different tv's and two different vcr's (including aux on vcr). Also, there is no way in hell I am paying $59.00 for some cord. Sorry, that's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard. I had to pay $15 for this and that was bad enough. I have a third generation ipod video nano. You know, the squarish one. Does anyone know any other cheap go-arounds for this?


You should do your research on Apple's web site before criticizing. As it states in the chart, the iPod Nana 3rd Generation does not support the headphone jack to RCA Video/Audio cable method. 

Apple's web site is pretty easy to navigate. I was able to find out the answer in less than a minute. Had you looked at the Apple web site for the cable you bought (or on the box if I remember correctly), it specifically tells you which models it will work with. 

Your iPod will work with the Composite Video Cable which is only $49.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

The Apple Composite Video Cable will work, plus there's an AC adapter built in to it so you can recharge your iPod at the same time. $50 is $50, but I'd rather give that hard-earned money to buy the genuine Apple product than some knockoff, all things being equal. It works fine on all our iPod Nanos.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

mszaw said:


> One more question that I wonder if it might be a factor. You know how in itunes you can right-click and convert a video to "apple tv" or something like that? (I only did that once but it seemed to make the video play on my ipod when it wouldn't before). Well, do I have to do that, or is that unrelated to playing on the tv?


If the video is on the iPod then it will play on the TV with the right cable.

As far as a cheap walk around there is none that I know of. As far as your current cables goes, I would suggest returning it, as there is nothing that can be done to it, or your iPod to make it work. On the newer iPods the headphone jack only works for audio out, so there is no video coming from it at all.

Sorry for your misunderstanding with your cable purchase, and I would suggest checking with the apple store, or other apple related sites for all compatibility related issues in the future if you are unclear.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Yeah, I have that cable and the dock for my 5G and it works great.


----------

